# Using true-type fonts (converted to fnt) under vt



## 3301 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi,

I decided to use my freshly installed FreeBSD-12-STABLE only in "text" mode (cheap laptop, no drivers for touchpad). I manged to configure nice colors (solarized) but stuck with two things. One of them is font configuration.
Currently I use default terminus font. The problem is that when using zsh, some charactes (like arrow right from the prompt) are not displayed correctly (empty rectangle). I suspect the issue is due to lack of some characters in font set. Suppose I would like to use some other TTF font - like Inconsolata - is there a standarized way of how to convert it to .fnt file? I found some otf files converted it to bdf file and then to .fnt - but it looks disgusting.

Kind Regards,
3301


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 31, 2019)

3301 said:


> The problem is that when using zsh, some charactes (like arrow right from the prompt) are not displayed correctly (empty rectangle).


Check your environment:
http://zsh.sourceforge.net/FAQ/zshfaq05.html


3301 said:


> is there a standarized way of how to convert it to .fnt file? I found some otf files converted it to bdf file and then to .fnt



It's not clear what you mean by standarized way. Obviously you have converted some font files to .fnt files. If you are asking for a system tool to convert to vt fonts have a look at vtfontcvt(8).


----------

